# leaking red fluid



## dishgawd3472 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi... my 2006 or 2007 9HP/27" Craftsman Snow King (Tecumseh engine) has developed a bity of a leak. It's a hydrostatic tranny and it seems very slow to engage both forward and reverse.... after warming up a bit it works OK but I'm concerned about lack of oil in the tranny. I can't see any plugs or places to 'top it off'... it must be a sealed unit. It doesn't drip anymore... I think I lost a few ounces (noticed on the plastic liner I park it on)... the model is 944.524490 (bought from Sears Canada). Unfortunately I misplaced the manual after moving :-(( and probably doubt it would have much info on a 'non-serviceable' item...if that's the case. I'm wondering if it can be a seal where the axle enters the transmission casing... I don't see any evidence of oil around those ares but it may be close to empty now. Any suggestions would be welcome and if do come across a manual I will scan and post it for others. Even another model (if it has the same tranny) would be helpful. thanks.... DG


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Could be a seal and it only drips in the summer when you could care less about snow. also might be a gasket where the 2 halfs are slapped together and that also leaks when you are not watching it. you do not want to run those puppies dry that is 4 sure. better get down and dirty on the floor and do some detective work on that puppy. anyhoo ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------

